# The Sugars: 2014 CHB Most Knowledgeable Poster



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Judges 
@*Chatty* 
@*bballchump11* 
@*Flea Man
*@JeffJoiner 
@*Jay*

*Group A *
@*Chatty @McKay @allenko1 @Rigondeaux @tommygun711 @PivotPunch

Chatty KO1 McKay
AllenKO1 - Bye
PivotPunch - Bye
Tommygun711 TKO6 Rigondeaux

Round 2

Chatty TD1 AllenKO1
PivotPunch RND3 Tommygun711

Final

PivotPunch LUD Chatty

Group B
@SJS20 @MVC @Kurushi @sugarshane_24 @Nucking Futs @Drew101

Round 1

SugarShane_24 LUD SJS20
MVC LRND2 Kurushi
Nucking Futs bye
Drew 101 bye

Semi Finals

SJS20 v Nucking Futs
Drew 101 v Kurushi

Group C
@turbotime @Vano-irons @bballchump11 @Hooch @Collie @Luf

Round 1

BBallchump11 WTD Rob (Hooch No Show)
Flea Man WKO1 Turbotime (Collie No Show)
Vano-irons bye
Luf bye

Semi-Finals

Flea Man WSD Luf
BBallChump11 WSD Vano-Irons

Final

BBallChump11 WSD Flea Man

Group D 
@JeffJoiner @Bogotazo @Juiceboxbiotch @Capaedia @Rexrapper 1 @Doc

Round 1

Juiceboxbiotch KO1 Doc
JeffJoiner WUD Rexrapper1
Bogotazo - Bye
Capaedia - Bye

Semi Final

Juiceboxbiotch LUD Bogotazo
Capaedia LUD JeffJoiner

Final

Bogotazo v JeffJoiner

Tournament Semi Finals

Chatty v Jeffjoiner/Bogotazo
Group B v BBallchump11

Tournament Final

Semi 1 v Semi 2*


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll just take the award now, thanks. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I would like to enter as a competitor, not a judge.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds great, hope you have a lot of participants. Trying to get my knowledge up. :nod


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'll just take the award now, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


:lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I vote Bogo, Jeff Joiner, Flea and Jotatap.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Last time was riddled with corruption mate.
You sure you want to do this?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well considering I totally fucked up last year by having to work 70 hours a week and then not being able to finish it, I am now on a redemption mission this year by firstly finishing it and secondly making it even better. Lots of lessons learned from last year and ways to implement it so that it doesn't take forever to do and take ridiculous amounts of time.
> 
> New methods.
> 
> ...


Big problem with Rule #8 @Chatty mate.
You can't have an award I won't win named after Ray Leonard.It's not fair.:sad5
@Hands of Iron ! Tell him! :cry


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Big problem with Rule #8 @*Chatty* mate.
> You can't have an award I won't win named after Ray Leonard.It's not fair.:sad5
> 
> @*Hands of Iron* ! Tell him! :cry


:lol:Its obviously named after Ray.......

.....Seales


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> :lol:Its obviously named after Ray.......
> 
> .....Seales


:lol:

That's alright then!:bart


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I might even seed it so we don't get a @Bogotazo v @Teeto first round again.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@turbotime you'll be a judging competitor wont you?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I am undefeated, so I might as well put my 0 on the line bama

The 2011, Team Elite Poster of The Year will be entering once again artyarty:hammer


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I already have a KO1 victory over Fleaman, there's nothing left for me to prove.
:bart


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll judge, if that's alright.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I'll judge, if that's alright.


Your in, do you want to enter as well or just judge?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So far we have:
@Doc @Juiceboxbiotch @Divi253? @PityTheFool @bballchump11 @Chatty
@dyna not wanting to go for another KO1 upset?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Your in, do you want to enter as well or just judge?


I'll enter as-well, but I don't really have the time to put my best foot forward. I'll judge properly, but the actual arguing the point will be to a lesser standard.
@Hands of Iron

Sorry!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So far we have:
> @Doc @Juiceboxbiotch @Divi253? @PityTheFool @bballchump11 @Chatty
> @dyna not wanting to go for another KO1 upset?


Wait a minute! Red is probably at least ten times more knowledgable than me but I made a late Froch-Taylor type rally and was robbed.And that's several others telling me.I'll never come as close if I took on Red 10 times but that was shocking officiating.
Poor HOI was on the end of an even worse debacle. @Teeto! There's corruption here mate.Viva la Revolution!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can I judge though or enter safe in the knowledge I will be compensated by a bye to the QF's?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll do it if I can be fucked, I'd like a topic that I don't know much about as I can school anyone on topics I'm knowledgeable on. I'm more likely to want to do it in July personally. 

Something I know NOTHING about is the welterweight era of i.e the Honeyghan, Starling, Curry era. 
Toney era of MW's i.e the Kalambay's, Nunn's etc.
I know NOTHING of post-Ali heavyweight era. It bores me.
Flyweight - up until now, where I only know a lot about the current era. 

If I get paid for it, I'll actually get a IBHOF award for my efforts.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I don't know if I can do this again man. I did one round last time and it took over my life


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Teeto said:


> I don't know if I can do this again man. I did one round last time and it took over my life


there's a 3 post and 600 word limit this time :good


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> there's a 3 post and 600 word limit this time :good


That makes it interesting :audley


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I don't know if I can do this again man. I did one round last time and it took over my life


I felt the same and it was my idea, thats why Ive put limits on this year, shouldnt be near as bad.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Wait a minute! Red is probably at least ten times more knowledgable than me but I made a late Froch-Taylor type rally and was robbed.And that's several others telling me.I'll never come as close if I took on Red 10 times but that was shocking officiating.
> Poor HOI was on the end of an even worse debacle. @Teeto! There's corruption here mate.Viva la Revolution!


i think both were voted 2-1, id have to check my inbox but I cant see any of last years judges screwing anyone tbh

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yeah @Chatty of course I will judge :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> i think both were voted 2-1, id have to check my inbox but I cant see any of last years judges screwing anyone tbh
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


I felt no shame losing to a guy like Red but I thought I'd snatched a late win.
Wouldn't be bringing it up were it not for the mentions and PMs I got.
I'd never get that close to beating Red again but most refs would have called that a desperately late and perhaps a little lucky TKO.
But as I said,International Superstar v Taylor is a good analogy.

And poor HOI! He got the equivalent of being held at gunpoint to be told that the first person to correctly answer what day it was would live but bball would get first chance to answer.

The corruption aside @Bogotazo and @Teeto gave us a fight for the ages and Dealt_With gets a lot of flak here but I thought he did a sterling job with Rigo.
Chatty,it was almost one of the greatest things that ever happened to this place and corruption aside,I give you major props for giving it a go.:good
(But Hands and I wiz robbed:sad5)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah @Chatty of course I will judge :deal


turbo! One of the very people!
What were you saying to me at the time where the CHB Mafia were corrupting the comp bro?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands just couldn't stand up to my iron tight argument

This was basically how it went


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll enter as a competitor. Sounds like fun!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I vote Bogo, Jeff Joiner, Flea and Jotatap.


Thanks. I'll gladly help in any way.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Passing this time.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What is the criteria for a good answer, exactly? The ambiguity of people dampens my faith.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I missed last time, can i join?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I might even seed it so we don't get a @Bogotazo v @Teeto first round again.


Yeah that was sad.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> turbo! One of the very people!
> What were you saying to me at the time where the CHB Mafia were corrupting the comp bro?


Corrupt judging my man! Hopefully these next rounds take place on neutral terrritory with judges from all over :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Passing this time.


quack


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah that was sad.


I missed the chisme what happened?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Corrupt judging my man! Hopefully these next rounds take place on neutral terrritory with judges from all over :deal


Never considered that, Ima get C.J Ross'd in this comp in that case.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So far we have:


Oh, haha. I wasn't entering, just saying I hope you get a lot of participation. Trying to get my knowledge up by READING, not posting then getting KTFO round 1. :lol: :cheers


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Can I judge though or enter safe in the knowledge I will be compensated by a bye to the QF's?


You can be a competing judge. Basically you enter and the other three judges score your group. You score on the other three groups.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll drop some knowledge. 

Note:If you are a judge short (or just think iI'd make a good judge) I'm more than wiling to judge. Just let me know.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

@SJS20 as a judge is a solid choice.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

nvm :smile. thought this was a trivia type of thing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'll drop some knowledge.
> 
> Note:If you are a judge short (or just think iI'd make a good judge) I'm more than wiling to judge. Just let me know.


You would be a good judge.. Good man.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> You would be a good judge.. Good man.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Yeah Jeff is a very fair person


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I'm happy to be the brutal neutral judge against corruption .


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jay said:


> I'm happy to be the brutal neutral judge against corruption .


Against corruption?

This is a BOXING forum, it's all ABOUT corruption! :ibutt


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Judges complete

Now just to fill the competitors up


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'll compete as well mang :good @Chatty


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I made SportofKings quit on his stool. Where he at!?!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@tommygun711 @Duo @dyna @ThenewFelixTrinidad


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @Duo


:yikes:whaaaat:merchant:ughh:huh

atsch Aww, shit man! Look, you've been a friendly poster to me, and a good guy to repartee with, but I ain't nuthin' here, strictly a fringe fair weather Historic Forum poster with a measly 669 posts after this contribution. 

Lets see here:

@[SIZE=6][B]Chatty[/B][/SIZE], [mention=1727][B][SIZE=6]Bogo[/SIZE][/B], @[B][SIZE=6]HoI[/SIZE][/B], @[B][SIZE=6][B]dyna[/B][/SIZE][/B], @[B][SIZE=6][B]Teeto[/B][/SIZE][/B], @[SIZE=6][B]YOU[/B][/SIZE], @[FONT=Arial Black][B][SIZE=7]Jay[/SIZE][/B][/FONT], @[B][SIZE=6][SIZE=6][B]Springs[/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][/B], @[B][B][SIZE=6][B]Burt[/B][/SIZE][/B][/B], @[B][SIZE=6]Flea[/SIZE][/B], @[B][SIZE=6]McGrain[/SIZE][/B], @[B][SIZE=6][B]Klompton[/B][/SIZE][/B], @[SIZE=6][B]Surf[/B][/SIZE], @[SIZE=6][B]RC[/B][/SIZE], ect, ect, etc, ad nauseam .....@[SIZE=1][FONT=Arial Narrow]Duo[/FONT][/SIZE].


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll enter as a competitor
buuut next week I will probably not be able to anything not sure when you want to start the tournament but from the 21st on I'm away for 1 week and while I will have internet I probably won't be able to post anything good


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> quack


Shut up. My heart isn't in this.

I'll rape anybody for NBA talk right now. I'm flat out wrecking shit in that thread.



Duo said:


> :yikes:whaaaat:merchant:ughh:huh
> 
> atsch Aww, shit man! Look, you've been a friendly poster to me, and a good guy to repartee with, but I ain't nuthin' here, strictly a fringe fair weather Historic Forum poster with a measly 669 posts after this contribution.
> 
> ...


You are a TOP 10 ALL-TIME poster on the matters of historical/classic boxing.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I win.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Duo said:


> atsch Aww, shit man! Look, you've been a friendly poster to me, and a good guy to repartee with, but I ain't nuthin' here, strictly a fringe fair weather Historic Forum poster with a measly 669 posts after this contribution.
> 
> Lets see here:.


You're the Earnie Shavers of posters, everything you do has impact even if you don't post that much.
Meanwhile most of the rest of us is just a scrawny Paulie Malignaggi or an Amir Khan at best.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

so the contestants debate a topic and the judges pick the winner? thats how this works?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@Chatty. I'll enter as a competitor.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ), get your azz in here


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

@Chatty I'm in. Lets do this :hey


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't post overly often tbh but will enter to see how I stack up if ok.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

dyna said:


> You're the Earnie Shavers of posters, everything you do has impact even if you don't post that much.
> Meanwhile most of the rest of us is just a scrawny Paulie Malignaggi or an Amir Khan at best.


Nah. Earnest Shavers at the old ESB was the real Earnie Shavers of posters, with the crazy stories spun off of that handle. Earnest Shavers REALLY delivered (as anybody who was a resident at ESB around 2006-2007 can attest).


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll update the entry list in a few hours, been out for a few drinks for the match so heading for a 6 hour snooze now. Will resume tomorrow - good to see some good posters getting involved though.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Ill give this a go if places are still open


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't really post about boxing much now so I'm a bit past my prime posting years.

Every great fighter has one last great fight in them though so I'll give it a bash.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Luf said:


> I don't really post about boxing much now so I'm a bit past my prime posting years.
> 
> Every great fighter has one last great fight in them though so I'll give it a bash.


Luf, you're still worthy. Go for it!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well we got two groups sorted.

So 15 more places left - who did this last year or who would be sold entrants?
@*Vano-irons* @*McGrain* @*Chacal* @*JamieC* @*adamcanavan* @*Alan-Francis-85* @doug.ie @*Roe* @*Rob* @*One to watch* @*Stone *Rose @*MadcapMaxie* @*MAG1965* @~Cellzki~ @Rigondeaux @*Mexi-Box* @*Kid Cubano* @*Vic* @*Thawk888* @*thehook13* @dkos
@*Flea Man* who wanna try and make up for L KO1 from last year?
@*Teeto* @*Bogotazo* - you's in then?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

After witnessing the posts in the last one, I'm out :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

After the horrific robbery I suffered in round 1 last time, I'm in


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Right, I've got my place. Now I need to work out how the fuck to make animated gifs.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm, been working too much OT lately and fear that my responses would be too few and far between.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )*, get your azz in here


+1


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I would, but I don't think I have enough time to spare to contribute as much as I'd like to.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

dkos said:


> I would, but I don't think I have enough time to spare to contribute as much as I'd like to.


If I resign from work, I could win this thing :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> If I resign from work, I could win this thing :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


:lol: Exactly.

I struggle enough when it comes to contributing to my British heavyweight thread, so I'd be no good when it comes to this thing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

As if anyone wouldn't quit work to win this:rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well we got two groups sorted.
> 
> So 15 more places left - who did this last year or who would be sold entrants?
> @*Vano-irons* @*McGrain* @*Chacal* @*JamieC* @*adamcanavan* @*Alan-Francis-85* @doug.ie @*Roe* @*Rob* @*One to watch* @*Stone *Rose @*MadcapMaxie* @*MAG1965* @~Cellzki~ @Rigondeaux @*Mexi-Box* @*Kid Cubano* @*Vic* @*Thawk888* @*thehook13* @dkos
> ...


Thanks but my depth of knowledge historically is nowhere near enough.

I will watch with interest and maybe in the future I could do myself justice.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well we got two groups sorted.
> 
> So 15 more places left - who did this last year or who would be sold entrants?
> @*Vano-irons* @*McGrain* @*Chacal* @*JamieC* @*adamcanavan* @*Alan-Francis-85* @doug.ie @*Roe* @*Rob* @*One to watch* @*Stone *Rose @*MadcapMaxie* @*MAG1965* @~Cellzki~ @Rigondeaux @*Mexi-Box* @*Kid Cubano* @*Vic* @*Thawk888* @*thehook13* @dkos
> ...


im in too


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> im in too


Your in my man, that list is people I'm inviting to join in.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Thanks but my depth of knowledge historically is nowhere near enough.
> 
> I will watch with interest and maybe in the future I could do myself justice.


Its not all history, you might luck out and get modern questions. Theres normally a good mixture of the two, some technical and some training qs.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm out I don't compete for fake titles.. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm limited in a few areas as well but you won't see me backing down from a challenge based on that! Pussies.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm limited in a few areas as well but you won't see me backing down from a challenge based on that! Pussies.


and if animal masturbation is in this, we know you got it...
_________________________________________________________________________________
I'll go.. @Chatty


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> and if animal masturbation is in this, we know you got it...
> _________________________________________________________________________________
> I'll go.. @*Chatty*


Your in!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Doc said:


> I'm out I don't compete for fake titles..
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Your in based on the cockiness of post 2. You can fail to compete and go down as a L KO1 though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Your in based on the cockiness of post 2. You can fail to compete and go down as a L KO1 though.


Awww Damn it, I'll try to make time.. If not I'll go down DQ1 and secure an EVT win.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> You're in!


fixed...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> fixed...


Thank you, it was driving me crazy. :lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> and if animal masturbation is in this, we know you got it...
> _________________________________________________________________________________
> I'll go.. @*Chatty*


Can't fuck with me on on any topic pertaining to any kind of masturbation. I am CHB's resident #2 Masturbation expert, rivaled only by @Kally


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Can't fuck with me on on any topic pertaining to any kind of masturbation. I am CHB's resident #2 Masturbation expert, rivaled only by @Kally


bet you right about that...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I know nothing about the Curry, Honeyghan etc. era of welterweights and really want to know more about it. If anyone is up for challenging me in a question specifically tailored to that, I'd be happy to accept.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm good at @Chatty. I got my hands full with summer classes. I definitely enjoy reading some of the posts though.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well we got two groups sorted.
> 
> So 15 more places left - who did this last year or who would be sold entrants?
> @*Vano-irons* @*McGrain* @*Chacal* @*JamieC* @*adamcanavan* @*Alan-Francis-85* @doug.ie @*Roe* @*Rob* @*One to watch* @*Stone *Rose @*MadcapMaxie* @*MAG1965* @~Cellzki~ @Rigondeaux @*Mexi-Box* @*Kid Cubano* @*Vic* @*Thawk888* @*thehook13* @dkos
> ...


If there are still spots i'd like to participate.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm good at @Chatty. I got my hands full with summer classes. I definitely enjoy reading some of the posts though.


I'm busy as shit with work and summer classes, this is going to be an effort for sure lol


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Can't fuck with me on on any topic pertaining to any kind of masturbation. I am CHB's resident #2 Masturbation expert, rivaled only by @Kally


Juicey, i'm more of a pawn/prawnstar-XPERT, certainly not a tugging-XPERT, ya'all tug more than me fo sho. :deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> If there are still spots i'd like to participate.


You're in.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Only 12 spots remaining now


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Kally said:


> Juicey, i'm more of a pawn/prawnstar-XPERT, certainly not a tugging-XPERT, ya'all tug more than me fo sho. :deal


With all that pr0n I'm sure you aren't a complete mastur. :lol:


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> With all that pr0n I'm sure you aren't a complete mastur. :lol:


:lol::lol::rofl


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Well we got two groups sorted.
> 
> So 15 more places left - who did this last year or who would be sold entrants?
> @*Vano-irons* @*McGrain* @*Chacal* @*JamieC* @*adamcanavan* @*Alan-Francis-85* @doug.ie @*Roe* @*Rob* @*One to watch* @*Stone *Rose @*MadcapMaxie* @*MAG1965* @~Cellzki~ @Rigondeaux @*Mexi-Box* @*Kid Cubano* @*Vic* @*Thawk888* @*thehook13* @dkos
> ...


Not me, brother, I´m shot, I can´t pull the trigger no more.... 
I beat the shit out of @MichiganWarrior last year though.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Vic said:


> Not me, brother, I´m shot, I can´t pull the trigger no more....
> I beat the shit out of @MichiganWarrior last year though.


Yeah, that's one whole can of whoop-ass that you served up that time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Only 12 spots remaining now


how long is this thing going to be?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> how long is this thing going to be?


It shouldn't take that long to be honest. Everyone put into four groups which will have 7 questions in and then a semi and a final so at the most its 5 questions for the finalists.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So when did CHB become full of pussies?

Come on, we need another 12 spots, anyone welcome and who knows even if you don't fancy yourself you may do a Cameroon 90 and get pretty far anyway.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Brownies ?? :conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Shut up. My heart isn't in this.
> 
> I'll rape anybody for NBA talk right now. I'm flat out wrecking shit in that thread.


Your homie Lebron huh :rofl :sad5 :haye


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Has @Rob entered the comp? If not, he needs to.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

@IntentionalButt even though I know he rarely checks his notifications here...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Honestly don't have the time for it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'll do it.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Count me in. My boxing knowledge is pretty rusty these days, I'll need to dust of some cobwebs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone wanna face me in the Curry, Honeyghan welterweight era?

1. I Have ZERO knowledge on that era 
2. I am way past prime in dedication


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Ill have a go.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Your homie Lebron huh :rofl :sad5 :haye


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ft-Pre-Season)&p=1324638&posted=1#post1324638

No idea why @tommygun711 spends his days licking Mahvin's sack when there are actually real Boston sports legends. :yep


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No idea why @tommygun711 spends his days licking Mahvin's sack when there are actually real Boston sports legends. :yep


Please. Trying to deny that Hagler is a legend is just complete bullshit. God knows why you hate him so much. It's kind of sad.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Please. Trying to deny that Hagler is a legend is just complete bullshit. God knows why you hate him so much. It's kind of sad.


:rofl Actually had no idea you even had an avatar up. That's perfect. I don't hate that whiny crybaby cunt, @dyna does. :deal


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl Actually had no idea you even had an avatar up. That's perfect. I don't hate that whiny crybaby cunt, @dyna does. :deal


nah. you do... but why do you hate him? WHY? :bart


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl Actually had no idea you even had an avatar up. That's perfect. I don't hate that whiny crybaby cunt, @dyna does. :deal


Hey, I don't hate Hagler.

I just don't really like him that much.

Now it's time to test my gimp (photoshop) skills.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jay is a judge? Oh great. At least we're simulating real life judging by having our very own CJ Ross.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

9 spots left, I was gonna seed everyone but I think its a really solid comp this year, its gonna be hard to seed. Even if I do I can see some big first round matches anyway.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So when did CHB become full of pussies?
> 
> Come on, we need another 12 spots, anyone welcome and who knows even if you don't fancy yourself you may do a Cameroon 90 and get pretty far anyway.


Fuck it I'm in.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Jay is a judge? Oh great. At least we're simulating real life judging by having our very own CJ Ross.


And kissing ass is being simulated as well.

I vote Jay doesn't ref a Bogotazo match.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Jay is a judge? Oh great. At least we're simulating real life judging by having our very own CJ Ross.


Jay is judging the judges, he's more like Robert Smith.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> And kissing ass is being simulated as well.
> 
> I vote Jay doesn't ref a Bogotazo match.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Is it not obvious to you I was being sarcastic by saying "oh great", before calling him CJ Ross?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Is it not obvious to you I was being sarcastic by saying "oh great", before calling him CJ Ross?


Them panties on tight bro, you know I was messing with you right...

Lol, your seriousness amazes me sometimes...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Them panties on tight bro, you know I was messing with you right...
> 
> Lol, your seriousness amazes me sometimes...
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


:conf


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well people have had enough time so I'm gonna seed and draw groups today.

As it stands it will be 4 groups of six with two in each group getting a bye in the first round. For impartiality the judges who have entered must take part in the first round.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Group 1
@*Chatty* @*McKay* @*allenko1* @*Rigondeaux* @*tommygun711* @*PivotPunch*

Group 2
@*SJS20* @*PityTheFool* @*Kurushi* @*sugarshane_24* @*Nucking Futs* @*Drew101*

Group 3
@*turbotime* @*Vano-irons* @*bballchump11* @*Hooch* @*Collie* @*Luf*

Group 4 
@*JeffJoiner* @*Bogotazo* @*Juiceboxbiotch* @*The Undefeated Gaul* @Rexrapper 1 @*Doc*

Tubo, Jeff and SJS you get draw your own groups - you gotta be in first round and two posters get a bye to the semi's of you group.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit..lol I only wanted to answer a question on eras I don't know shit about i.e Honeyghan, Curry era...Toney, Nunn era.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Group 1
> @*Chatty* @*McKay* @*allenko1* @*Rigondeaux* @*tommygun711* @*PivotPunch*
> 
> Group 2
> ...


Mate,I only really wanted to be a judge this time around.I'm struggling for time to do the necessary work required ATM.I'm only really posting on my phone when I have time(and apologies to my friends who have PM'd.You know I always prefer to do PMs on my laptop whenever possible)


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,I only really wanted to be a judge this time around.I'm struggling for time to do the necessary work required ATM.I'm only really posting on my phone when I have time(and apologies to my friends who have PM'd.You know I always prefer to do PMs on my laptop whenever possible)


Fair enough mate.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Also can each judge think up five questions for the group after them or in group 4s case for group 1


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh shit..lol I only wanted to answer a question on eras I don't know shit about i.e Honeyghan, Curry era...Toney, Nunn era.


You aren't the only one with glaring weaknesses in his game. The ATGs in the comp need underdogs. Just go with it :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> You aren't the only one with glaring weaknesses in his game. The ATGs in the comp need underdogs. Just go with it :lol:


What are my glaring weaknesses. I'm one of the GOATs.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What are my glaring weaknesses. I'm one of the GOATs.


Yeah? Which one?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Yeah? Which one?


Give me an example, I display greatness on the daily.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

P.S I'm the brown GOAT as I am brown skinned.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Give me an example, I display greatness on the daily.


Ok I believe you ok.

Just don't bitch out of the comp


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Ok I believe you ok.
> 
> Just don't bitch out of the comp


Sure, to make it even tougher for myself (to give people a chance), I'm going to troll my way to victory i.e
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...s-for-his-losses/page22&p=1325698#post1325698


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Sure, to make it even tougher for myself (to give people a chance), I'm going to troll my way to victory i.e
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...s-for-his-losses/page22&p=1325698#post1325698


Yeah I saw the post and lol'd a bit. Too bad your trolling is obvious and boring.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Yeah I saw the post and lol'd a bit. Too bad your trolling is obvious and boring.


lol I intended to make it obvious hence why I wrote a disclaimer at the top. Although, there are truth to those claims I made in there.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol I intended to make it obvious hence why I wrote a disclaimer at the top. Although, there are truth to those claims I made in there.


Yeah but you can analyze any fighter's record like that and point out weaknesses in each of their opponents to discredit them.

I trolled ESB once with this article on the front page:
http://www.eastsideboxing.com/weblog/news.php?p=22419&more=1

I decided shortly thereafter to only use my power for good, and not for evil.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Yeah but you can analyze any fighter's record like that and point out weaknesses in each of their opponents to discredit them.
> 
> I trolled ESB once with this article on the front page:
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/weblog/news.php?p=22419&more=1
> ...


LOL I have to congratulate you for that, at 2010 too which is the hypersensitive days of Pac-Floyd.
If you told me this a few months ago, I would have extended my operations, but Gaul's days are over in a few days.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna put Gaul in with myself and make the question about the 1900s-1920s era of local North East England boxing heroes just for the cockiness.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> LOL I have to congratulate you for that, at 2010 too which is the hypersensitive days of Pac-Floyd.
> If you told me this a few months ago, I would have extended my operations, but Gaul's days are over in a few days.


What do you mean "exteded your operations"? And why are Gaul's days over in days?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> What do you mean "exteded your operations"? And why are Gaul's days over in days?


I won't really be extending my trolling operations.

All will be revealed towards the end of this month.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I won't really be extending my trolling operations.
> 
> All will be revealed towards the end of this month.


Oh god, whatever.

@TheNewUndefeatedGaul


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ...


I got one... how about
@EubankInATinyGayTie


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Fair enough mate.


I'm sorry mate.I'm right up for it but I fucked Red about the last time time-wise because you know I have stuff going on that can erupt any time and my old boy's taking up a lot of my time.He doesn't even have broadband here and I have to wait ages on posts going through.

I don't want to start and then maybe rob someone of a deserved victory if it's just down to me not being able to finish.
And looking at that last sentence I swear it wasn't intentional but you have to admit,it does remind you of something doesn't it?:lol:

Sorry.Just too coincidental for to delete it now.:good


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

@Chatty, is my group the same and do start a thread announcing the matchups and questions?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Chatty;
Do the judges post their opinions publicly or amongst each other?

And can I have my "expenses" in used £20's please?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man up @PityTheFool ! a 400 word response isn't much to muster :bart


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Man up @PityTheFool ! a 400 word response isn't much to muster :bart


Do you know what happened to the last guy who told me to "man up" turbo?

Me neither.I always run like fuck when I see him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Do you know what happened to the last guy who told me to "man up" turbo?
> 
> Me neither.I always run like fuck when I see him.


:rofl Live to fight another day


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Sure. My time at Durham over the past few years may be of help :lol:


:think



PityTheFool said:


> I'm sorry mate.I'm right up for it but I fucked Red about the last time time-wise because you know I have stuff going on that can erupt any time and my old boy's taking up a lot of my time.He doesn't even have broadband here and I have to wait ages on posts going through.
> 
> I don't want to start and then maybe rob someone of a deserved victory if it's just down to me not being able to finish.
> And looking at that last sentence I swear it wasn't intentional but you have to admit,it does remind you of something doesn't it?:lol:
> ...


Its all good mate, you can still get involved after the matches and discuss the topics once the two competitors are finished. It'll all be good.



JeffJoiner said:


> @*Chatty*, is my group the same and do start a thread announcing the matchups and questions?


You'll get your questions from Turbotime who has sent them to me. Once you have drawn your knockout table - quarters, semis and final then ill send you the questions over and you can run start the threads as and when you please.



PityTheFool said:


> @*Chatty*;
> Do the judges post their opinions publicly or amongst each other?
> 
> And can I have my "expenses" in used £20's please?


I think they should do it public and put reasons that way no one can claim any corruption.

You can have as many used £20s as I have in my pocket at this very instant:verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ..


Agreed - The last one took forever. It was longer than like the actual Super 6 took. I hope the shortened word count and shortened number of replies makes it go quicker.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

> Group 4
> @*JeffJoiner* @*Bogotazo* @*Juiceboxbiotch* @*The Undefeated Gaul* @Rexrapper 1 @*Doc*
> 
> Tubo, Jeff and SJS *you get draw your own groups* - you gotta be in first round and two posters get a bye to the semi's of you group.


Not sure I understand what that means @Chatty

I dig my group though. @bballchump11 where you at bruh! :ibutt!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Agreed - The last one took forever. It was longer than like the actual Super 6 took. I hope the shortened word count and shortened number of replies makes it go quicker.


I'm more than happy with that. What happens to people who can't reply in time, should they be deducted points?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi nonnnn


I'm gonna have a question I don't know shit about, I could do with the extra time :lol:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Group 1
> @*Chatty* @*McKay* @*allenko1* @*Rigondeaux* @*tommygun711* @*PivotPunch*
> 
> Group 2
> ...


That's a fair few guys I reckon know more than me, ah well see how it goes


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm sorry mate.I'm right up for it but I fucked Red about the last time time-wise because you know I have stuff going on that can erupt any time and my old boy's taking up a lot of my time.He doesn't even have broadband here and I have to wait ages on posts going through.
> 
> I don't want to start and then maybe rob someone of a deserved victory if it's just down to me not being able to finish.
> And looking at that last sentence I swear it wasn't intentional but you have to admit,it does remind you of something doesn't it?:lol:
> ...





JeffJoiner said:


> @*Chatty*, is my group the same and do start a thread announcing the matchups and questions?





PityTheFool said:


> @*Chatty*;
> Do the judges post their opinions publicly or amongst each other?
> 
> And can I have my "expenses" in used £20's please?





turbotime said:


> Not sure I understand what that means @*Chatty*
> 
> I dig my group though. @*bballchump11* where you at bruh! :ibutt!!


Sorry, been in and out the house all day. I'll PM you all prob tomorrow now (due to the match) with a proper run down.

Now that I've gave you groups you sort out who faces each other in the quarters, semis and final.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm feeling ill, gonna watch the England match from home. Missing out, my best mates are all out to watch it :cry ... :barf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Sorry, been in and out the house all day. I'll PM you all prob tomorrow now (due to the match) with a proper run down.
> 
> Now that I've gave you groups you sort out who faces each other in the quarters, semis and final.


Fair dues. I'll just do the matches randomly then.

war Uru! :bbb


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ok it's game time but here is the grouping that came out.

@Luf vs @Vano-irons
Me vs @Collie @bballchump11 vs @Hooch


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I won't be able to do anything until the 29th if you want to kick the tournament off before that and make the rounds quick you will have to find someone else if not I'll be as ready as you can be after hopefully 1 week of partying my brains out


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I got a tough group draw. With any luck someone won't show up :lol:

I don't want to go against any of these guys


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets go.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll grant @*Bogotazo* a first round bye. I think everyone will agree he's earned the top seed. To make this an international affair, @*The Undefeated Gaul* will get the second bye.

@*JeffJoiner* vs. @Rexrapper 1 with the winner facing Bogo 
@*Juiceboxbiotch* vs. @*Doc* with the winner facing Gaul

This will be tough to judge as I greatly respect the posters in my group.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *Ah I should just shut the fuck up*, I'm gonna have a question I don't know shit about, I could do with the extra time :lol:


That'll be sigged within 24 hours. Believe.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> That'll be sigged within 24 hours. Believe.


lol just had to edit that post.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'll grant @*Bogotazo* a first round bye. I think everyone will agree he's earned the top seed. To make this an international affair, @*The Undefeated Gaul* will get the second bye.


I like this idea.

I'll grant @Vano-irons and @Luf byes in the first go and it'll be @bballchump11 vs @Hooch and I vs @Collie in the first round.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I like this idea.
> 
> I'll grant @*Vano-irons* and @*Luf* byes in the first go and it'll be @*bballchump11* vs @*Hooch* and I vs @*Collie* in the first round.


That's how it is supposed to work.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I like this idea.
> 
> I'll grant @*Vano-irons* and @*Luf* byes in the first go and it'll be @*bballchump11* vs @*Hooch* and *I vs @Collie in the first round.*


_Collie vs I,_ Turbo those are the kind of grammar mistakes that will be part of your ultimate downfall :bart:smile

Ok, pitiful attempt at trash talk aside! Thanks to organisers of this and I'm looking forward having some fun, flying the flag for the minnows and hopefully learning a thing or two from the knowledgeable posters here :thumbsup


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Collie said:


> _Collie vs I,_ Turbo those are the kind of grammar mistakes that will be part of your ultimate downfall :bart:smile
> 
> Ok, pitiful attempt at trash talk aside! Thanks to organisers of this and I'm looking forward having some fun, flying the flag for the minnows and hopefully learning a thing or two from the knowledgeable posters here :thumbsup


:lol: are you from the UK 'bruv' ??


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Is this the thing I was in last year that just wound up getting abandoned?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

There are three Modes of persuasion in pathos, logos and ethos. I plan on exploiting all 3 in order to win my arguments :hey. If that means establishing my credibility and destroying my competitors, then so be it :long


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I've come up with:

Me v @McKay - I wanna test myself so put myself int he deep end from the off.
@tommygun11 v @Rigondeaux in a match I think will produce quality

and then @PivotPunch and @allenko1 for byes.
@PivotPunch will fave the Rigo/Tommy winner and AllenKO1 will face me or McKay


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Is this the thing I was in last year that just wound up getting abandoned?


Yeah, its been re=planned from the mistakes of last year and should run a lot better this time round. Basically the whole thing is less matches to run for each jusge than what I ran on my own in the the very first round last year.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Well I've come up with:
> 
> Me v @McKay - I wanna test myself so put myself int he deep end from the off.
> @tommygun11 v @Rigondeaux in a match I think will produce quality
> ...


Cheers for the kind words man, but I'm more shot than Roy Jones!


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Is this the thing I was in last year that just wound up getting abandoned?


Matty who is that bird in your avatar? She's went straight into my wank bank.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well I've come up with:
> 
> Me v @McKay - I wanna test myself so put myself int he deep end from the off.
> @tommygun11 v @Rigondeaux in a match I think will produce quality
> ...


Good stuff. When does my match start?


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: are you from the UK 'bruv' ??


So close but yet so far, I'm from Ireland


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Good stuff. When does my match start?


I need the questions sending over from Jeff then we can get cracking.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

McKay said:


> Matty who is that bird in your avatar? She's went straight into my wank bank.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasha_Grey

:thumbsup


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Collie said:


> So close but yet so far, I'm from Ireland


ahhh shiiiit the last guy I bodybagged in this tourney was also from Ireland :ibutt


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

McKay said:


> Cheers for the kind words man, but I'm more shot than Roy Jones!


Nah you got a Duran-Barkely in you yet mate.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasha_Grey
> 
> :thumbsup


:lol: I thought I'd seen her before. Turns out she's been in my wank bank many a times previous. Cheers man!


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Nah you got a Duran-Barkely in you yet mate.


Sadly I see this going more like Benn-Barkley, with me being the New Yorker.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I need the questions sending over from Jeff then we can get cracking.


no disrespect to my opponent but i expect a quick decisive TKO, it will be clear who the victor is


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'll grant @*Bogotazo* a first round bye. I think everyone will agree he's earned the top seed. To make this an international affair, @*The Undefeated Gaul* will get the second bye.
> 
> @*JeffJoiner* vs. @*Rexrapper 1* with the winner facing Bogo
> @*Juiceboxbiotch* vs. @*Doc* with the winner facing Gaul
> ...


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

This is interesting lol. When will this start? Are the battles going to be on this thread for everyone to see or how does this work??


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


 FUCK! You're going Blood Sport on them lol! Mr Tanaka!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not doing the contest if it's a topic I know about. It only motivates The Champion of Capua to try and win where it seems impossible. I'm happy to be up against titans here so I can display my successes against the best. If I could barely get myself to do the Loma-Russell prediction on that thread, can you imagine how bollocks I'm gonna be from a motivational standpoint if we're discussing anyone else? I will revive as a poster, I do promise that.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> no disrespect to my opponent but i expect a quick decisive TKO, it will be clear who the victor is


Take the test! For the fans!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> FUCK! You're going Blood Sport on them lol! Mr Tanaka!


:lol:

Look, its Undefeated Gaul












The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not doing the contest if it's a topic I know about. It only motivates The Champion of Capua to try and win where it seems impossible. I'm happy to be up against titans here so I can display my successes against the best. If I could barely get myself to do the Loma-Russell prediction on that thread, can you imagine how bollocks I'm gonna be from a motivational standpoint if we're discussing anyone else? I will revive as a poster, I do promise that.


Wat?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> :lol:
> 
> Look, its Undefeated Gaul
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not doing the contest if it's a topic I know about. It only motivates The Champion of Capua to try and win where it seems impossible. I'm happy to be up against titans here so I can display my successes against the best. If I could barely get myself to do the Loma-Russell prediction on that thread, can you imagine how bollocks I'm gonna be from a motivational standpoint if we're discussing anyone else? I will revive as a poster, I do promise that.


Thats bullshit. Why not do a topic you know something about.
@Chatty i request a topic on salvador sanchez


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm not doing the contest if it's a topic I know about. It only motivates The Champion of Capua to try and win where it seems impossible. I'm happy to be up against titans here so I can display my successes against the best. If I could barely get myself to do the Loma-Russell prediction on that thread, can you imagine how bollocks I'm gonna be from a motivational standpoint if we're discussing anyone else? I will revive as a poster, I do promise that.


Oh man up atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Thats bullshit. Why not do a topic you know something about.
> @Chatty i request a topic on salvador sanchez


Can you find the thread where I slated Salvador Sanchez? I really can't find it. It was such a funny demolition job.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Thats bullshit. Why not do a topic you know something about.
> @*Chatty* i request a topic on salvador sanchez


Questions will be drawn at random


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

McKay said:


> Matty who is that bird in your avatar? She's went straight into my wank bank.


That's Sasha.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Jay is a judge? Oh great. At least we're simulating real life judging by having our very own CJ Ross.


damn...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Group 1
> @*Chatty* @*McKay* @*allenko1* @*Rigondeaux* @*tommygun711* @*PivotPunch*
> 
> Group 2
> ...


Okay Sir.

The passes to the next round go out to @Drew101 and @Nucking Futs

First round is @PityTheFool vs @Kurushi

@sugarshane_24 vs Myself.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Okay Sir.
> 
> The passes to the next round go out to @Drew101 and @Hooch.
> 
> ...


Hooch is in my table brah


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Hooch is in my table brah


atsch


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I need the questions sending over from Jeff then we can get cracking.


Sorry, been a very busy week here at the office.

How many questions do I need to come up with right now?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Okay Sir.
> 
> The passes to the next round go out to @Drew101 and @Nucking Futs
> 
> ...


You really have to cherrypick. :lol:

You just secured your spot in the next round.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> You really have to cherrypick. :lol:
> 
> You just secured your spot in the next round.


Don't be daft!

Hope you and your family are still well :good


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Don't be daft!
> 
> Hope you and your family are still well :good


Cheers mate :good:


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Still 8 spots?

I want to join in and dominate. I know everything there is to know about Floyd so I hope if I get in, I get a Floyd question


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Sorry, been a very busy week here at the office.
> 
> How many questions do I need to come up with right now?


5 mate but the two you sent will see us through the first stage. Good questions as well mate.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MVC said:


> Still 8 spots?
> 
> I want to join in and dominate. I know everything there is to know about Floyd so I hope if I get in, I get a Floyd question


You can take @PityTheFools place in the @SJS20's group


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This should be fun to read, look forward to you guys starting it. Did you give any thought letting everyone judge? Like a poll type thing?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@SJS20 if you can send @turbotime 5 questions and @JeffJoiner send me over 5 questions we can kick this off. Ill send SJS his 5 questions within half an hour.

Rules are:

600 word maximum

They have 3 posts each to put their points across, open with their answer, put down the competitors answer and conclude.

Pictures, videos and gifs are encouraged.

They have a week to finish, any posts after that are discounted.

Warn any poster if they interfere in the debate before each person has finished there three posts they will get a week ban. - can we input this please @Jay.

Start posting the matches whenever your ready


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This should be fun to read, look forward to you guys starting it. Did you give any thought letting everyone judge? Like a poll type thing?


I was gonna do it that way originally but we tried it last year and the trolls caused mayhem with it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I was gonna do it that way originally but we tried it last year and the trolls caused mayhem with it.


Ok so each grouping has to do all 5 questions?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ok so each grouping has to do all 5 questions?


yeah mate, unless they send you more over to choose from. the five should cover every match in your group.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> yeah mate, unless they send you more over to choose from. the five should cover every match in your group.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


:stonk Don't expect much of an essay from my judging criteria then.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :stonk Don't expect much of an essay from my judging criteria then.


you only judge the other three groups so even if you dont like the questions in your group it dont matter as thats down to the other three.to.decide.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> you only judge the other three groups so even if you dont like the questions in your group it dont matter as thats down to the other three.to.decide.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


Yeah, just don't expect long explanations as to why I favour one over another answer.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, just don't expect long explanations as to why I favour one over another answer.


they dont need to be, just get.the point across, dont need any more than that.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> they dont need to be, just get.the point across, dont need any more than that.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


Roger. @SJS20 @JeffJoiner hurry it up


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

And we are off:happy


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> And we are off:happy


So am I still a part of this?! I don't see my name.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MVC said:


> So am I still a part of this?! I don't see my name.


Yeah your in SJS20's group, I just aint edited it in yet!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> And we are off:happy


we've had a crash. so, is this getting underway this weekend? guess everybody will come on back....


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> we've had a crash. so, is this getting underway this weekend? guess everybody will come on back....


Yeah I'm gonna restart the threads at the weekend to give people time to get back. Don't think a post was made so its easy enough to do.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Yeah I'm gonna restart the threads at the weekend to give people time to get back. Don't think a post was made so its easy enough to do.


so it already started?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> so it already started?


I started my group but I dont think any posts were made before the crash


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Someones going to have to take my place, I don't have the time anymore.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

how deep is this? people saying they don't have the time...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> how deep is this? people saying they don't have the time...


Not that bad, last years was because it was unlimited posts for as long as you like but this year theres a 3 post 600 word limit.

Gauls just bottling it cause he's gonna get KO1'd


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Not that bad, last years was because it was unlimited posts for as long as you like but this year theres a 3 post 600 word limit.
> 
> Gauls just bottling it cause he's gonna get KO1'd


who won last year?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> who won last year?


No one, they all went menatal and started producing essays and by the time the first round was finished I'd taken on an extra 30 hours at work and didn't have tme to finish it. Hence the limits on this years.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Someones going to have to take my place, I don't have the time anymore.


Quack.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ah...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> No one, they all went menatal and started producing essays and by the time the first round was finished I'd taken on an extra 30 hours at work and didn't have tme to finish it.


Haha! That made me laugh. Still, hopefully the refinements will make it faster and tighter this year.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Someones going to have to take my place, I don't have the time anymore.


I'll take your place.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

When do I start my bracket? I'm ready to go.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> When do I start my bracket? I'm ready to go.


You can start it now. We may have to be lenient on the week time limit depending on if anyone hasn't came back on the boards yet but it shouldn't take more than a day or two before people realize the forum is back up.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You can start it now. We may have to be lenient on the week time limit depending on if anyone hasn't came back on the boards yet but it shouldn't take more than a day or two before people realize the forum is back up.


Should I replace Gaul with Capaedia?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Should I replace Gaul with Capaedia?


Yeah


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Should I replace Gaul with Capaedia?





Chatty said:


> Yeah


Thanks fellas


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit forum just when things get good site crashes 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> Shit forum just when things get good site crashes
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I'd like to take this opportunity to express how much I admire this forum and those operating it. In the the face of technical adversity this competition has been kept on track and I have nothing but the utmost respect for those organising and judging it. It's also recently come to my attention that @turbotime is one of the judges so I wish to retract my comments about him being a "sociopathic kidnapper" and would like to offer my observations about how him and Anna Kendrick would make a lovely couple.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

You know that fighter who is up off his stool ready to fight but being pushed back by the ref? That's me.

I keep incessantly reloading the WBF waiting for @*Doc* 's response.

Lets go Doc, I'm ready to easily destroy whatever feeble argument you can muster! :bbb

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?46314-The-Sugars-Juiceboxbiotch-vs-Doc-please-post-here


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> You know that fighter who is up off his stool ready to fight but being pushed back by the ref? That's me.
> 
> I keep incessantly reloading the WBF waiting for @*Doc* 's response.
> 
> ...


great choice

doc must feel like broner in the maidana fight...getting off that stool nice and slow :yep


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> You know that fighter who is up off his stool ready to fight but being pushed back by the ref? That's me.
> 
> I keep incessantly reloading the WBF waiting for @*Doc* 's response.
> 
> ...


Can't really get any better than your choice


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't want to sound fussy but could we get a consistent naming convention for the Sugar threads? "The Sugars: [x] Vs. [x]..." or whatever. It'll make the comp easier for everyone to follow I think.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Observing my options, may very well have to take a knee. Good post. Very professionally typed as well. I don't have much time but I'll try to make some in the weekend. 
@Juiceboxbiotch

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Observing my options, may very well have to take a knee. Good post. Very professionally typed as well. I don't have much time but I'll try to make some in the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Why tag me? Im not the one who is against you


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Why tag me? Im not the one who is against you


Relax trigger finger, typos occur. Fucking cat like reflexes... I edited within 30 seconds.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> Observing my options, may very well have to take a knee. Good post. Very professionally typed as well. I don't have much time but I'll try to make some in the weekend.
> @*Juiceboxbiotch*
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Fair enough Doc, thanks for the kind words.

Also, sorry about the little bit of trash talk. Just hyping the fight ya know :lol:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Someones going to have to take my place, I don't have the time anymore.


Would Lomachenko ever say something like this? Smh.

Ask yourself, WWLD?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Would Lomachenko ever say something like this? Smh.
> 
> Ask yourself, WWLD?


lol funny you say that, yesterday I was watching so many WWYD videos on youtube loool


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Delete


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'll just take the award now, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


What happened to this, Doc? :rofl


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What happened to this, Doc? :rofl


Over confidence can be ones downfall I'm trying to prevent that give me till the weekend. Hehe.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Think I'll give this a week before re-pushing it. Feel free to continue with the threads that are up but any time limits are pretty much fucked whilst the forum is all over the shop crashing constantly.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Do I get a notification as soon as the first round is over and it's my turn? I easily overlook stuff like this and things are a bit stressful at the moment but that's no excuse I have time to write and I'll perform at 100% when it's time :bbb


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Think I'll give this a week before re-pushing it. Feel free to continue with the threads that are up but any time limits are pretty much fucked whilst the forum is all over the shop crashing constantly.


Cool deal. I've been buried at work, so the crashes are helping me out a bit.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

@Chatty @JeffJoiner

Is this thing still gonna go forward after the great CHB crash of 2014?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @*Chatty* @*JeffJoiner*
> 
> Is this thing still gonna go forward after the great CHB crash of 2014?


Yeah but I'll give it a few days to makes ure the forum is bad on track properly and people to come back.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

who knows if this thing will ever get started. 

waiting in the wings...


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

We're back up!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @*Chatty* @*JeffJoiner*
> 
> Is this thing still gonna go forward after the great CHB crash of 2014?





Chatty said:


> Yeah but I'll give it a few days to makes ure the forum is bad on track properly and people to come back.


Good deal. PM me when you want me to start pushing my bracket and I'll make sure we get it wrapped up.

Glad to have the site back up. Although I've been really productive at work this week.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can someone give me a heads up when it's my turn to debate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What's going on


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What's going on


No ETA


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if somebody can get the people that run this site to stop playing around we can get started. Seriously, this is a vbulletin board. why does it keep going down?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> if somebody can get the people that run this site to stop playing around we can get started. Seriously, this is a vbulletin board. why does it keep going down?


 @Chatty is a cursed man, his first contest got ruined as well. Everything was beyond his control :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

We're just going to wait a week for everyone to get back and to make sure the forum, which I think it is now.

The threads that are already up, you can crack on with, just gonna have to start time limits from when both competitors have posted in the thread and hope nowt goes wrong again :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting a 'Troll an ATG Series' where I just troll on the careers of the ATG's. I had so much fun doing this with Salvador Sanchez and Roberto Duran. But they were obviously trolling ones.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

we might have a chance to get started...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm thinking of starting a 'Troll an ATG Series' where I just troll on the careers of the ATG's. I had so much fun doing this with Salvador Sanchez and Roberto Duran. But they were obviously trolling ones.


If we were sent to troll other forums, would be amazing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If we were sent to troll other forums, would be amazing.


ESB is Troll Central. But they are the bickering type of trolls. We should see if we could convince them into thinking someone like Daniel Geale will beat Golovkin and make it seem blasphemous when people say GGG would win because ESB are all up on Golovkin :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ESB is Troll Central. But they are the bickering type of trolls. We should see if we could convince them into thinking someone like Daniel Geale will beat Golovkin and make it seem blasphemous when people say GGG would win because ESB are all up on Golovkin :lol:


That'd be hilarious. Or Hopkins would school Kovalev and Stevenson or that Wladmir would've KO'd Lennox Lewis in 5


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That'd be hilarious. Or Hopkins would school Kovalev and Stevenson or that Wladmir would've KO'd Lennox Lewis in 5


lol that sounds tasty. I'm willing to follow it through are you? We could hype this unranked uzbekistani dude with like a 5-1 record and be like holy shit Kovalev aint gonna survive this storm.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol that sounds tasty. I'm willing to follow it through are you? We could hype this unranked uzbekistani dude with like a 5-1 record and be like holy shit Kovalev aint gonna survive this storm.


Of course I'm down :lol: Wonder how long it takes to get banned


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Judges 
@*Chatty 
@SJS20 
@turbotime @JeffJoiner 
@Jay

Entrants 
@Doc 
@Juiceboxbiotch 
@bballchump11 
@SJS20 
@PityTheFool 
@The Undefeated Gaul 
@Drew101 
@Chatty

@JeffJoiner
@sugarshane_24 
@turbotime 
@PivotPunch 
@Kurushi 
@tommygun711 
@Nucking Futs 
@Collie

@Luf
@Vano-irons 
@allenko1 
@Rigondeaux 
@Bogotazo 
@McKay 
@Hooch
@rexrapper1

Is everybody back and ready to go again. Let's say we start questions again on Monday so everyone has time to see this post?*


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm ready. Monday will be perfect.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't have time for this.. Plus that post from my opponent was really good. I'll be rooting for him to win. 

Haha. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Judges
> @*Chatty
> @SJS20
> @turbotime @JeffJoiner
> ...


I replaced The Undefeated Gaul


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorted.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Let's go.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's do this


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I don't have time for this.. Plus that post from my opponent was really good. I'll be rooting for him to win.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


So much confidence at first and now you're just gonna duck the question? Cmon son


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I already got my first post in bama


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> So much confidence at first and now you're just gonna duck the question? Cmon son


No time for this there's a difference..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> I don't have time for this.. Plus that post from my opponent was really good. I'll be rooting for him to win.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Fair enough Doc. Thanks for the kind words and the support. :bbb

Too bad though, as I was looking forward to debating with you.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

20 pages in & you guys haven't even STARTED yet? :lol:




That's why I chose not to participate. (also 'cause a couple of you would kick my ass, anyway.)


Gotta' get back to work now. Paying the rent, buying bananas & oatmeal, that kinda' thing .....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> 20 pages in & you guys haven't even STARTED yet? :lol:
> 
> That's why I chose not to participate. (also 'cause a couple of you would kick my ass, anyway.)
> 
> Gotta' get back to work now. Paying the rent, buying bananas & oatmeal, that kinda' thing .....


man, we kept going down. that's why we had to wait to get started so long...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> I replaced The Undefeated Gaul


Yeah, youre in, just copied the names from the OP, obviously hadn't updated it:lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just going through the thread and updating the OP with all the scheduled debate matches for this so I can get it fully on track. Then I'll make sure all the judges have the questions ready to go.

I got my group fully on track now so I'll move onto the next group and get them going one at a time. Think @JeffJoiner group 4 is taking shape as well.
@turbotime you got your questions still and what do you need to get going.
@SJS20 you said you needed questions, I think I did yours so should be able to find them in my outbox. You need anything else.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Where we at with this? It was derailed a bit when the site went down but are we continuing with this?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Chatty


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Right this shit gets sorted today. I have fixed my computer, I have a week off and I aint got shit to do.
> 
> I'll start all my threads and then if any of the other guys are struggling then I'll start theirs for them as well. The crash was ages ago, no reason to get this up and finished in a month now.
> @*turbotime* @*SJS20* @*JeffJoiner* can you post or PM me what you have lined up for your groups, be welcome to start over from scratch if you wish with fresh match ups and questions if you think it'll get it going quicker. I can post a huge list of questions here if you wnat and you can just pick from them (as long as you baggsy them and the others know).


I wouldn't mind starting from scratch. Re-watching, re-scoring, and re-debating SRL vs. Hagler just hasn't fit well into my schedule lately.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

@Chatty @JeffJoiner

Is starting from scratch gonna nullify the results of my first debate?

This would not be ideal.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @Chatty @JeffJoiner
> 
> Is starting from scratch gonna nullify the results of my first debate?
> 
> This would not be ideal.


I meant from where they were up to not from the beginning. You still go through and the rest get a start over as they never really got going. Can match you up with a byed entrant in the group semi though to speed it up.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I meant from where they were up to not from the beginning. You still go through and the rest get a start over as they never really got going. Can match you up with a byed entrant in the group semi though to speed it up.


:bbb
Just call @Chatty Al Haymon, cause I'll debate anyone he puts in front of me.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> @*Chatty* @*JeffJoiner*
> 
> Is starting from scratch gonna nullify the results of my first debate?
> 
> This would not be ideal.


No way. I'll get a new thread for Rex and I going, you're on to the semis.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Okay Sir.
> 
> The passes to the next round go out to @Drew101 and @Nucking Futs
> 
> ...


 have you started any of your groups debates yet? :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm chomping at the bit here.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> have you started any of your groups debates yet? :lol:


Loads... :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Loads... :smile


:yep I see that now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here's to help things be more organized. The current debates

@Sugarshane_24 vs @SJS20 
@MVC vs @Kurushi


@JeffJoiner vs. @Rexrapper 1

Rigondeaux v Tommygun711 
AllenKO1 v Chatty

BBallChump11 vs @Hooch
Collie vs turbotime


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's to help things be more organized. The current debates
> 
> @Sugarshane_24 vs @SJS20
> @MVC vs @Kurushi
> ...


Glad to see everything's up and running.
@SJS20 has me backed in a corner and I already spent my last bullet. It felt like I'm Paulie slugging with Cotto.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@turbotime @SJS20 @JeffJoiner

Who is still debating their first rounds and can you squeeze @Flea Man in against one of your byes.

Also can you put up your rounds and who is facing who, who is getting byes etc just so I can put it in the OP and it'll make it easier for people to track the comp.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Also here is a template for the OP's from now on to crack down on people jumping in:

This round will feature _______ v ________ in Round ___ of Group ____

The question for this debate is:

Each poster has three posts with a word limit of 600 to make their point, video's images, gifs etc are encouraged. Please use factual evidence as false evidence may result in a docking. You debate will end on ________ (one week from the time it started).

The thread is closed for everyone barring the two competitors and judge, posters may join as much as they like after both competitors have used their three posts but any before that will result in a one weeks ban from the forum.

_________ will go first.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Was I still scheduled to face someone in the @SJS20 group...?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Was I still scheduled to face someone in the @SJS20 group...?


If im not mistaken, you and @nuckingfuts were seeded and went on a bye.

You guys are waiting for the winner of me and @SJS20 and mvc vs kurushi.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> If im not mistaken, you and @nuckingfuts were seeded and went on a bye.
> 
> You guys are waiting for the winner of me and @SJS20 and mvc vs kurushi.


Ok. Sounds good. :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@turotime @SJS20 @JeffJoiner

You guys still on this, my group has one match left after today so I can jump on board and help yous catch it all up if yous wish?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> @turotime @*SJS20* @*JeffJoiner*
> 
> You guys still on this, my group has one match left after today so I can jump on board and help yous catch it all up if yous wish?


I'm still in. Made my arguments, judged what was ready to judge. Just let me know of anything else I need to do and I'll do it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm still in. Made my arguments, judged what was ready to judge. Just let me know of anything else I need to do and I'll do it.


Nice one, what round are you on in your group. If they are takin g their time, cut their limits and hurry them up or threaten to call judging on it as it stands or put through the person who is on time.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm still in. Made my arguments, judged what was ready to judge. Just let me know of anything else I need to do and I'll do it.


Hey I apologize for being so late with my response but mines should be up in a few minutes. I finally got some free time.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Hey I apologize for being so late with my response but mines should be up in a few minutes. I finally got some free time.


No worries. Life has been hectic for me lately, too.

Kind of worked out well that we ended in the same group, to be honest.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Nice one, what round are you on in your group. If they are takin g their time, cut their limits and hurry them up or threaten to call judging on it as it stands or put through the person who is on time.


Rex and I are near the end. I've posted twice, he's posting for the second time, and we should have final arguments up over the weekend.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here's the bracket

Round 1
*SJS20 Bracket*
Sugarshane_24 vs* SJS20* 
MVC vs *Kurushi*
Nucking Futs
Drew101

*JeffJoiner Bracket*
*JeffJoiner *vs Rexrapper 1
*Juiceboxbiotch* vs Doc
Capaedia
Bogotazo

*Chatty Bracket*
Rigondeaux vs *Tommygun711*
*Chatty* vs McKay
AllenKO1
PivotPunch

*Turbotime Bracket*
*BballChump11* vs Rob*
*Flea Man* vs turbotime
Vanos-irons
Luf

Round 2
*Chatty Bracket*
TommyGun 711 vs *PivotPunch*
AllenKO1 vs *Chatty*

*Turbotime Bracket*
*bballchump11* v Vano-irons
*Flea Man* v Luf

*SJS20 Bracket*
*SJS20* v Nucking Futs
Drew101 v *Kurushi*

*JeffJoiner Bracket*
Juiceboxbiotch v* Bogotazo*
*JeffJoiner* v Capaedia

Round 3
*Chatty Bracket*
*Chatty* vs PivotPunch

*Turbotime Bracket*
*bballchump11 *vs Flea Man

*JeffJoiner Bracket*
*JeffJoiner* vs Bogotazo

*SJS20 Bracket*
SjS20 vs Kurushi

Round 4
JeffJoiner vs *Chatty*

Blue indicates matches that have ended
*Bold* indicates official winner
Green indicates contestants with a bye
* indicates stand in

**Note I'm just doing this to help myself keep up


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the bracket
> 
> Round 1
> *SJS20 Bracket*
> ...


Helped me out too. Thanks!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Helped me out too. Thanks!!


no prob, I was all confused with who was still in it, who won and all about the guys with byes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the bracket
> 
> Round 1
> *SJS20 Bracket*
> ...


updated


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> updated


Updated into OP as well.

Now my group is on its last match, I'll jump into other groups and help out them. I think ill give a 24 hour limit on all current matches to finish and then get them judged. If people aint finished its tough as they've had plenty time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Updated into OP as well.
> 
> Now my group is on its last match, I'll jump into other groups and help out them. I think ill give a 24 hour limit on all current matches to finish and then get them judged. If people aint finished its tough as they've had plenty time.


yeah your group has been ran very well


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So to get the other groups caught up can we get the next round going. I think we can get:
@SJS20 you v either @Nucking Futs or @Drew101 - then the other v the winner of Kurushi/MVC when they are done.
@JeffJoiner @Juiceboxbiotch v @Capaedia or @Bogotazo and then yourself/@rexrapper1 against the other once the judging is finished.
@turbotime @Flea Man and @bballchump11 v @Luf and @Vano-irons which ever way you got them matched up

If any of you aint got time I can take over some as my groups done now.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So to get the other groups caught up can we get the next round going. I think we can get:
> @*SJS20* you v either @*Nucking Futs* or @*Drew101* - then the other v the winner of Kurushi/MVC when they are done.
> @*JeffJoiner* @*Juiceboxbiotch* v @*Capaedia* or @*Bogotazo* and then yourself/@rexrapper1 against the other once the judging is finished.
> @*turbotime* @*Flea Man* and @*bballchump11* v @*Luf* and @*Vano-irons* which ever way you got them matched up
> ...


Good deal. This is actually a good time for me (my baseball team is eliminated and I completed my last cycling event yesterday) so I can stay on top of this and help in any way needed for the next month.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the bracket
> 
> Round 1
> *SJS20 Bracket*
> ...


updated


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the bracket
> 
> Round 1
> *SJS20 Bracket*
> ...


updated to include @Drew101 v @Kurushi


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Now all the group semi finals are up I wouldn't mind having a pool of question inputted to pick from for the group finals, ultimate semis and final. We need six more and I'm struggling to make questions that are out the box a bit and not ones that easily favour one answer.

So if you all wanna chuck some forward - even those not involved in the comp that would be great and we can pick the best six out for the remainder of the tournament.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the bracket
> 
> Round 1
> *SJS20 Bracket*
> ...


update


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Updated the OP.

I've been thinking up on the last 6 questions as well and have came up with these:

From a world championship fight in history (recognized) pick the fighter that came into the fight with the worst gameplan and lost. I want you to outline why and give points on how (with proof he could do it) he could have won if utilizing a better tactical direction.

You can join two divisions up in todays landscape to make one super division, which divisions would make for the best unification and why?

Who was the greatest puncher of all time P4P?

Only inclusive of the boxing wings who is the worst inductee in the IBHOF?

You can pick any fighter from history and give him one more victory (must have been possible for them to fight and for your fighter to win). What is the greatest fictional win of all time?

Who is the greatest referee to ever live?

Thoughts???


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Also whilst this years first round took a while to get off the ground and was a bit lax due to matches being incomplete and pull outs once it hit the second round it has been incredible, including some of the later matches of the first round their must be about 5/6 debates that really could/of swung either way and no one would have really had a problem with.

Some knowledgeable guys on CHB>


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

alright, time to start this back up


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Sugars kind of disappeared the last couple days eh?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> The Sugars kind of disappeared the last couple days eh?


Gives Group B a little time to catch up and plus I've been expecting the server to crash.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the bracket
> 
> Round 1
> *SJS20 Bracket*
> ...


we're moving along now


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

@sugarshane_24 is good boy.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> @sugarshane_24 is good boy.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

OK so now we are in the semi's for fairness I aint judging anyore seen as though I'm still in it.

I think for semi's that @Flea Man @Juiceboxbiotch and @PityTheFool can be the sole jusdges and that leaves me @bballchump11 and @JeffJoiner who are still in without any bias - not that any would but it eradicates than line of complaining from anyone.

Also judges can you think up a questions for:

Semi Final 1 - Chatty v JeffJoiner
Semi-Final 2 - Bballchump11 v SJS20 or Drew101/Kurushi

Final (try and think of a huge question for the final and I'll make it five posts at 1000 words.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@JeffJoiner pick a question for our semi.

1. Teofilio Stevenson v Muhammad Ali over six rounds in pro rules - who wins?

2. What is the greatest defensive performance of all time?

3. What was the worst stoppage in boxing history and why?

4. Pick an amateur who never turned pro and explain why he would have went on to do better than any other amateur who never turned pro?

5. Pick one fighter who is nt in the IBHOF and pick a single victory that would have shot him there (must be realistic to fight and win)?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll take 5. As I've chosen the question it is only fair to give you the choice to go first or second.
@Chatty


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'll take 5. As I've chosen the question it is only fair to give you the choice to go first or second.
> @*Chatty*


No probs, Ill get that thread up shortly, ill go second.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> No probs, Ill get that thread up shortly, ill go second.


Great. Just a heads up, this will be an incredibly busy few days at work. I'll do my best to keep current, but it might be a little difficult. When home purchases need to close, they need to close.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Great. Just a heads up, this will be an incredibly busy few days at work. I'll do my best to keep current, but it might be a little difficult. When home purchases need to close, they need to close.


Yeah its cool, We are ahead of the others so our time limit is more flexible.

I've sat and made five picks to look at so I have a back up plan should you pick my number one :yep


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Yeah its cool, We are ahead of the others so our time limit is more flexible.
> 
> I've sat and made five picks to look at so I have a back up plan should you pick my number one :yep


Actually, got post 1 out of the way already.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the bracket
> 
> Round 1
> *SJS20 Bracket*
> ...


we're moving along


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Will be wrapped up soon. This has been a ton of fun. I'm kind of surprised to have made it to the final four. There are some damn good posters here. 

but out my sales rap is tight. That's how I pay my bills.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@bballchump11 I'm putting you in charge of this to get it to the final.

Basically you need to get Drew101 v Kurushi finished judging, make a question and match the winner with SJ20 and then the winner f that faces you. Winner of that faces me int he final.

I got my work shifts today and I'm basically gonna be working 12 hour shifts everyday in December and then I have my own business in which I have a fair big work on top off so I'm gonna be busy as fuck. I'll be cool to debate the final but my forum time will be pretty limited the next 6 weeks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> @bballchump11 I'm putting you in charge of this to get it to the final.
> 
> Basically you need to get Drew101 v Kurushi finished judging, make a question and match the winner with SJ20 and then the winner f that faces you. Winner of that faces me int he final.
> 
> I got my work shifts today and I'm basically gonna be working 12 hour shifts everyday in December and then I have my own business in which I have a fair big work on top off so I'm gonna be busy as fuck. I'll be cool to debate the final but my forum time will be pretty limited the next 6 weeks.


aw shit I got ya. I'll try to keep the train running


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------

